# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  El Vacuno Criollo Peruano de Montaña y el Mal de Altura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por:* Carlos Lozada García 
Durante mucho tiempo el mal de altura fue un problema recurrente, pero de menor importancia en el altiplano. No pasaba de unos cuantos casos, sufridos por ganaderos inexpertos que cometían el error de traer ganado de la costa. Esas contadas experiencias servían de permanente recordatorio que el altiplano era tierra de criollos, o de “acriollados”. Sin embargo, en la última década la inseminación artificial a gran escala enseñó a todos que se pueden traer animales “en pajillas”, que no tienen problema de adaptación al medio. Nacidos de madres criollas, los cruzados prosperan muy bien. Inclusive es usual oír que el mal de altura es una enfermedad del pasado, que todo depende de buena alimentación y buen manejo.  
Sin embargo, la realidad es otra. La inadaptación a la altura es real, y solo está escondida en las primeras generaciones de cruzados que ahora abundan en el Altiplano. Pero, ¿qué es realmente el “Mal de Altura”, la máxima expresión de esta inadaptación? El mal de altura es la manifestación fisiológica final de la inadecuación genética a las condiciones ambientales que pueden encontrar los bovinos por encima de 2000 m.s.n.m. La etiología de la enfermedad es causada directamente por la deficiencia de oxígeno en el aire, que se acrecienta en la medida que aumenta la altitud. Pueden contribuir a la presentación de la enfermedad (o actuar como factores desencadenantes) condiciones de stress como neumonías, desnutrición, y desbalances metabólicos de diversa índole. La enfermedad es normalmente irreversible, de necesidad mortal si los animales no son prontamente trasladados a menor altitud. 
En los bovinos no existe adaptación por aclimatación a las condiciones que desencadenan el mal de altura. Los animales susceptibles lo serán toda su vida, independientemente que hayan nacido en altura, o que lleguen a vivir varios años en altura, gracias a un manejo esmerado. La susceptibilidad es de naturaleza genética. La población actual de vacunos criollos, descendiente de los vacunos que trajeron los españoles, adquirió su adaptación por la reproducción selectiva de los individuos que soportaron mejor las condiciones de montaña que encontraron: altura, pastos pobres, frío. El ganado criollo peruano es el producto de 4 siglos de reproducción de los germoplasmas más aptos para desarrollarse en las condiciones de nuestra sierra. Un tesoro genético en vida. 
La inadecuación a las condiciones de montaña de los vacunos introducidos, se manifiesta en variadas formas además del mal de altura. Una de las funciones más afectadas es la reproducción. La dificultad para preñar a las vacas foráneas se expresa en un reducido número de crías a lo largo de su vida productiva, y en una disminución de su producción total, al extenderse excesivamente las lactaciones. Generalmente, los animales foráneos que sobreviven demandan mejor alimentación, instalaciones especiales, y mayores costos sanitarios que sus contrapartes criollas. Finalmente, su longevidad también es significativamente menor. Mientras las vacas criollas superan normalmente los 10 partos, la mayoría de vacas introducidas no llega al cuarto parto. Esta menor longevidad es influida, entre otras cosas, por el más rápido “enrasamiento” de la dentadura, debido a que el ganado criollo se ha seleccionado comiendo pastos duros, mientras que el ganado foráneo, no.  
La productividad del ganado criollo es considerada baja. Es que además de producir en condiciones muy difíciles, no se lo ha sometido a un mejoramiento genético científico, sistemático y de largo plazo. Es usual que se compare al ganado introducido con el criollo, pero en condiciones desiguales. Una comparación adecuada debería partir de animales criados con similares oportunidades de alimentación y manejo. Debería tenerse en cuenta la eficiencia de conversión alimenticia, y no la producción por vaca. Porque lo que le interesa al ganadero es finalmente cuánto producto animal (leche, crías, y carne) puede obtener a partir de una pastura determinada, la misma que puede sostener a más animales criollos que foráneos, ya que las razas introducidas son normalmente mucho más grandes que el criollo (mientras el peso vivo promedio de una vaca Brown Swiss es de 600 Kg, el de una vaca criolla bien criada está apenas en 400 Kg.) Donde pastan 3 vacas Brown Swiss, probablemente pasten 5 vacas criollas. Adicionalmente, se debe considerar la mayor prolificidad y longevidad de los criollos, así como su menor susceptibilidad a enfermar. Cuando se consideran todos estos factores, su productividad compite ventajosamente con la de las razas introducidas, bajo condiciones de montaña. Si además de la ventaja comparativa de ser una población adaptada a la altura, se la sometiera a un proceso de selección masal bien hecho, el vacuno criollo podría convertirse en un potente instrumento para impulsar el desarrollo rural de la sierra del Perú. 
En la última década se viene introduciendo gran cantidad de genes foráneos a la población vacuna de sierra a través de inseminación artificial. La raza preferida es la Brown Swiss, y los sementales proceden de zonas de baja altitud (Lima, EE.UU., Suiza, Alemania). Las crías, nacidas de madre criolla y padre foráneo (1/2 sangre), son hermosos ejemplares que exhiben todas las bondades del vigor híbrido (elevado desempeño productivo del padre, y resistencia a la altura de la madre). Estos promisorios resultados vienen animando a ganaderos, campesinos, y autoridades, a masificar el uso de semen de toros Brown Swiss foráneos. Aún cuando un segundo cruzamiento (3/4 foráneo) normalmente produce crías superiores, la tercera generación (7/8 foráneo) presenta muchos individuos inadaptados a las condiciones de explotación predominantes en Puno, que sufren mal de altura, disminución de fertilidad, mayor susceptibilidad a enfermedades, y menor tasa de crecimiento. Esta es la gran amenazan al desarrollo ganadero de Puno, si se sigue inseminando desordenadamente con semen de sementales procedentes de zonas de baja altitud. 
¿Qué se puede hacer con los animales que han perdido rusticidad y adaptación a la altura? Pues la respuesta parece simple: volver a cruzarlos con el linaje más resistente a la altura: el criollo peruano de montaña.  
Pero entonces es cuando el problema se complica: no encontramos reproductores criollos. Es que después de una década de inseminación extensiva e indiscriminada con toros foráneos…, quedan pocos criollos de pura cepa! 
Es por lo tanto imperativo, y de alto interés público, rescatar al ganado vacuno criollo peruano de montaña, para lo que se necesita implementar un programa de caracterización y mejora progresiva.  El desarrollo ganadero de la sierra del Perú depende de ello. 
Lo que nuestro ancestral ganado criollo de montaña necesita es que lo mejoremos, pero a través de sencillos sistemas de selección masal. Mejorarlo no es cruzarlo con ganado foráneo. Necesitamos identificar individuos superiores dentro de la población de criollos, que sirvan de reproductores para el mejoramiento de la población de ganado vacuno criollo, y para rescatar al pié de cría que ya tiene exceso de genes foráneos, y que dará crías inadaptadas si se lo sigue cruzando con reproductores ajenos a nuestra sierra. Además, el ganado criollo de montaña, una vez mejorado, puede ser por sí mismo la mejor alternativa para aprovechar los ingentes recursos forrajeros de nuestra sierra. 
Necesitamos al ganado criollo para recuperar la adaptabilidad a la altura perdida por el cruzamiento indiscriminado. Necesitamos al ganado criollo para implementar programas de cruzamiento alterno. ¡Necesitamos al ganado criollo para hacer ganadería en nuestra sierra!Temas similares: Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS busco estiercol de ganaado vacuno Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

----------


## Ararat

EL ganado criollo de calidad lo podemos encontrar en los altiplanos de Bolivia, que servirán para para la sierra Central y Sur y el ganado criollo de élite del Ecuador que servirá para la sierra de Piura y el resto de la Sierra Norte, hasta La Libertad. 
El ganado criollo peruano está muy degenerado por siglos de abandono de la ganadería de esas regiones. No así el ganado de altura de estos dos países. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Ararat

Ganado bovino para la región andina del Perú: ABONDANCE, TARANTESE, AUBRAC, GASCONNE Y SALERS.

----------


## Ararat

Ganado bovino para la región andina del Perú: ABONDANCE, TARANTESE, AUBRAC, GASCONNE Y SALERS.  RAZAS BOVINAS RUSTICAS ADECUADAS PARA LA SIERRA PERUANA · Revista AGRO ENFOQUE

----------


## Ararat

Ganado bovino para la región andina del Perú: ABONDANCE, TARANTESE, AUBRAC, GASCONNE Y SALERS.  RAZAS BOVINAS RUSTICAS ADECUADAS PARA LA SIERRA PERUANA · Revista AGRO ENFOQUE

----------


## Ararat

Ganado bovino para la región andina del Perú: ABONDANCE, TARANTESE, AUBRAC, GASCONNE Y SALERS.  RAZAS BOVINAS RUSTICAS ADECUADAS PARA LA SIERRA PERUANA · Revista AGRO ENFOQUE

----------

